# Donte Greene, Joel Przybilla to play for Germany ?



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

There are some rumors in the German media right now that the DBB (German basketball association) might be going after Greene and Przybilla, similar to Chris Kaman last year. 

Greene was born in Munich and even has a German pass, supposedly they are in permanent contact with him and his agent. Przybilla has some German roots too, but they haven't talked to him yet. There have also been some older reports - at the end of last year - that Anthony Randolph could also be in the mix since he was born here as well.

I'm not sure what to make of all this, speaking volumes about the current state of home-grown basketball talents, most importantly about the structures and ability to develop young players though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These guys are not homegrown talents. I mean they were born there sure, but they played their entire youth lives in the States. They were also born to American parents.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Remember when Shawn Bradley did the same thing?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HKF said:


> These guys are not homegrown talents. I mean they were born there sure, but they played their entire youth lives in the States. They were also born to American parents.


I was talking about homegrown talent in Germany, neither of those three can be considered German.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

This would be great! I root for the German team in basketball(I'm German) and a team with Randolph, Przybilla, Greene, Nowitzki would be great. Would Kaman come back?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

P to the Wee said:


> This would be great! I root for the German team in basketball(I'm German) and a team with Randolph, Przybilla, Greene, Nowitzki would be great. Would Kaman come back?


Word is Kaman will play as long as Dirk does.


----------

